# Dog park NIGHTMARE.... all my fault



## lukenrileysmommy (Aug 25, 2016)

oh I'm so sorry for you and for Truman. My heart goes out to you both. please don't blame yourself however. I don't have advice, just support, but honestly the dog owners of the dogs who were attacking him have no right being in the dog park in my opinion if their dogs are behaving like that. maybe I'm wrong? but I think they're at fault for allowing their dogs to get out of control like that. I hope he's ok?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Poor Truman  and you! I'd keep an eye on the puncture wounds to make sure he doesn't get any infections. So sorry that this happened, but I'm glad that he should be alright.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Sometimes dogs are targets. I think it happens to intact dogs and more than that, submissive dogs. I'm sorry it happened. I'd take him to the vet. Then, I'd talk to a behaviorist about next steps so he doesn't form fears or aggression due to this experience.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's classic, dogs in packs go after the intact dog. They absolutely know he's not neutered and that makes him a target. 

Find friends or family with nice dogs that get along with him and let him have visits with them. I know it was a traumatic experience, and you and Truman both need to replace that with some positive experiences with other dogs.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

You might find this article helpful-- gives some more detail about why intact males are targeted. And since we don't yet know how your boy will be affected, I'd be very proactive in going forward regarding a plan. The article has some ideas to set you in the right direction, though it's coming from the POV for dogs who have been the aggressors.

Dog-on-Dog Aggression

(Note: I don't agree that neutering dogs is the answer, as stated in the article!)

I'm so sorry for what your pup went through.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, te poor little giu! I feel so bad for him. We had a beautiful, sweet golden girl, Hioeny, whi was an "attack magnet as I called her. We had 3 g0oodens when we adopted Honey at a little iver a year old and she hit it right off with those 3. Litter mates Hunter and KayCee were about 2 years older than her and Buck abo0ut 6 years older.

First time she was ever attacked was at my brothers by their Basset H0ound. He had come and picked me and the two remaining goldens, Honey and KayCee up for evacuation from hurricane. The first day all was fine, but the next day Belle went after Honey fo0r no reason. She was laying "froggy doggy" r spread eagle on the floor, tail just sweeping when Belle walked into the room--and went after her. Honey did not 
t know what to do, Made my brother so made he out 
Belle outside A few months later we were at the vet's and she laying like that in the floor and a guy came =out of exam room with a fox hound--and it lunged at Honey just growling. Next time also at vet and it was a rottie puppy. A guy came in with 3. Two were all friendly but the 3rd was growling at Honey, The last time, also at the vet was a very large lab, This time Honey reacted with showing of teeth and lo0w growls. After that she didn't want dogs getting near her other than KayCee. She had always been so friendly and wanting to meet and be with other dogs, but it had reached the point she did not 
seem to trust any that she didn't know. Maybe some dogs just attrat bullies. And Honey had been spayed, she had never shown teeth, just her smile anmd wagging tail.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max was a regular at dog park until he was about 6 to 7 months old when he he began to have problems with other dogs. Max entered puberty and everything changed. At various times, he was picked on by a Leonburger, a couple of Pit Bulls, a Rottweiler and a St. Bernard. For the most part, the mean dogs were all slightly older and more mature than Max. At the same time, Max was starting to hump everything in sight. Like you, we had thought we would probably not neuter our Golden. After talking with our vet, we went ahead and had Max neutered. He was 8 months old and a big boy at 99 pounds. 

Max was back at dog park a couple of weeks later. He is now 6 years old and doing great. Fortunately, the negative incidents did not effect Max's confidence or personality. Bottom line, if you keep your dog intact, stay away from places like dog park.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry that happened to you! My girl is also a target even though she is spayed. I quit going to the dog park after she was being targeted by a Pit Bull and the owner just stood by and said "its because your dog is shy, she won't actually attack". I had enough after that, I know enough about dog behavior to know when a dog is just waiting to go after another. I honestly think that my girl is happier not going. Her confidence level is higher and we just find other ways to get her energy out (swimming is the best). Hopefully you can find some dogs to have playdates with instead!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Let me start by saying I'm so sorry you both had to endure this, some dogs (not yours) should not visit dog parks.

As a retired owner of a boarding / daycare facility I always required the pups to be fixed as it brings out the worst in other dogs. But mainly because it caused the other male dogs to pee on EVERYTHING!

All it takes is one insecure, red neck dog that wants to establish his dominance at the park to start a riot and has very little to do with intact or neutered. This is a dog that should never be loose in a dog park.

I will give an example.... I just fostered two male pups about 4 months old. One was silly and loved to run and chase, my golden girls loved to play with him. The other had a strong prey drive and saw the chase as a challenge and you could see the intensity in his eyes and body language. He wanted to bring down the prey but gratefully he wasn't tall enough to bite my golden at the back of the neck and bring her down but it certainly wasn't for a lack of trying. I worked with him for weeks before they found him a home, sure hope it helped. This is a dog that should never go to a dog park.

It's a tough lesson to learn and grateful your pup wasn't seriously injured or that no one was bit trying to get control of their dogs. Sometimes it has nothing to do with your dog or if he is intact. It could be he was simply a victim so don't beat yourself up too bad. The dog that started the attack should be ban from the park. Much like the puppy I fostered, some dogs do not belong in a dog park and the owners are clueless.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your negative experience. I learned early on to steer clear of dog parks. No good ever came of it. 

I also learned something from reading that article linked above:

_*When a dog truly intends to kill another its actions are swift and death can occur in 15 seconds or less. Attacks intended to kill often are directed at the victim's stomach in an effort to disembowel its victim or behind the head at the base of the neck in an effort to sever the spinal column, not necessarily in areas around the face or shoulders.*_

Actually sheds a bit of light on why when Ax was involved in a serious fight as he unfortunately was many times, he always went for the back of the opponents neck.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry this happened to you. It must have been a harrowing experience.

I do not have enough knowledge on whether being intact causes more bullying. In my experience, with my submissive Maya, it has nothing to do with it. 

I could be wrong in my assessment, but since dogs are pack animals, and each pack has a hierarchy, IMO when there is a group of dogs with varying levels of dominance/submission, a pack order is quickly established. The more alpha dogs tend to let the less alpha ones know who is in charge.

Maya has been teamed up on a few times. She is reluctant to play with most dogs. There are one or two dogs she happily plays with. Otherwise she prefers to greet the humans and play fetch. When she has been teamed up on, I am quick to intervene. I remove her from dogs, sometimes having to shove other dogs out of the way. I find owners to be very unaware of how their dogs react in company of other dogs. "Oh he is friendly", or "She is just playing" is the usual refrain I hear. At first i thought I was over protective. Then I stopped giving an eff, because it was apparent Maya did not want to play. And she needed me to step in. 

My advice is take your pup to the park for a playdate with a dog you know well and who isn't very alpha. Or go when there is less of a crowd. Generally speaking, do not rely on other owners to do the right thing, because most do not know how or readily ignore warning signs.

Going to the dog park should be a fun activity. I am sorry it has turned into a source of worry for you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry that you and your boy had to experience this, at his age, I would be concerned about 'fall out', and make the extra effort to have him interact with dogs that he is familiar/comfortable with and to help build his confidence around other dogs, consider engaging him in activities that can help to build confidence over all. Those activities can be as simple as teaching tricks easy for him to learn and fun for him to do, rehearsing and rewarding skills that he already knows, teaching the game of 'Find it', agility for fun, can be a great confidence builder for a dog.

From a different perspective, though I never want to see any of my dogs involved in fights, if one of them were to get into a fight, I would want it to be with those dog park dogs. Why? because they all have good 'bite inhibition', learned as a puppy from it's litter mates, and 'reinforced' - learned again, by interacting with other dogs who also have good bite inhibition, 'Bite inhibition' is the ability of a dog to control the pressure of his jaws, even in 'intense' situations, they cause little or no harm.

http://www.dogtalk.com/BiteAssessmentScalesDunbarDTMRoss.pdf


We need to understand that ensuring our dogs have good 'bite inhibition', which is primarily learned from other dogs who have good bite inhibition, is a a potentially life saving skill for our dogs to have, it is an essential step to minimizing the risk of serious injury when our dog does bite whether a human or another dog or gets into an altercation with another dog.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

So sorry you went through that, I would react the same way as you did. Our trainer does not like dog parks for that reason, so I stopped taking him to dog parks around 7 months old. I have also heard dogs tend to gang up on intact dogs because they smell "different." I used to wish daycares would take my intact puppy past the 7 month cutoff, but I now understand why they have this rule. It's not that they think our intact dog will be a nuisance, but that they may be ganged up on. As my puppy is getting older (11 months) I have noticed he doesn't like other intact males himself when on leash. So I don't let him greet dogs we don't know. Private playdates with dogs you know they get along with is much safer.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for the advice everyone. Picked up some antibiotics from the vet and his puncture wounds will be fine. They are indeed around his neck. There are some teeth marks on the insides of his thighs but they did not break the skin there. 

Thankfully we know plenty of friendly dogs he can play with and we will just stick with that. He is also in obedience and around several nice dogs there as well. Directly after the incident I went to my in laws and let him run with their lab a bit and he seemed fine. He played with her all day Sunday as well so I'm hoping he is not too traumatized by it all. We will talk to our trainer about it at class Thursday though to be sure. I think it may have affected me more than him to be honest!!

This has not changed our mind about fixing him. He had OCD in his shoulder and had surgery on it about 2 and a half months ago and our vet said we should wait until 2 for his bones (and of course all the other reasons) and we signed a contract with our breeder that we would wait that long as well. We will just stick with the friendly dogs he knows and not go to the dog park.

Thanks everyone for the kind words and advice!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This happened to a reputable dog trainer on youtube. I recommend watching her video. It might give you some perspective. She talks about her experience towards the end:


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

So sorry to read this happened to you. Some dogs are just targets and it not always because they are not fixed. My Sparkles it was like she had a sign that said attack this dog she was spayed. She was also quiet and submissive an animal behaviorist said some dogs submissive signals set middle range dogs up to try and show they are dominate to them. It happened way to often and at events like shows where all dogs were on leash and normally well behaved. 

Definitely take steps to build confidence up right away and be pro active the effects of an attack like this can show up slowly and can lead to dog fear aggression they start acting tuff and barking and lunging when dogs start to come near in an effort to look big and scary and hopefully keep the other dogs away from them. You may need to be very supportive and assist him with feeling safe and comfortable around strange dogs. Definitely talk to your trainer and learn signs of stress in your dog so you can move him away before it becomes and issue.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

So sorry to hear that, I know how terrifying it is. I also saw my 10 month puppy yelping and being chased in the dog park, he wasn't bitten but I got a bite from putting my arms around him. Initially I thought he was not too traumatised because he wasn't bitten. 3 or 4 weeks later I started to realise he was less confident around other dogs, and started being in a "ready to fight" mode at any sort of unfriendliness, even mild gestures from far away. Like others say, start building up his confidence now, rather than wait till those symptoms show. 

We used to meet other dogs fine, and then it was unfriendly encounter one after another starting with the one that bit me. I have no idea what it is that seems to attract all this unfriendly behavior. I definitely can relate to how it affects you a lot. Immediately after I went back to the dog park, thinking I need him to be ok with the dog park, and then suddenly I was the one heart pounding and so stressed out watching every dog and thinking everyone is going to attack him. Now we are working with a trainer, practicing getting him relaxed when he sees another dog on the street. We don't go in the dog park but we walk around it with treats and distraction. 

Big hugs to baby Truman. Hope he recovers well.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't have any advise, I don't like dog parks. I took my pup to one near me once and it was dirty, full of broken balls and trash. What responsible dog owner leaves behind their dog's broken toys so another dog can choke on it? I spent the whole time pulling crap out of his mouth. That was it for me. 
I just wanted to say that I don't think you over reacted. I was reading your story and the moment the nice lady said it was ok if you had to cry, I did. Haha. I don't know what I would have done had I been in your position. But I'd certainly steer clear of that dog park in particular.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Just wanted to tell you all that my trainer and I think Truman will be just fine! Tonight while we were working on recall he decided he would rather go greet all the other dogs (some unfamiliar) instead and approached them all with confidence. And later in the class an also intact male lab decided he wanted to bark at Truman a little aggressively and Truman did not react at all. Didn't flinch, didn't blink, hardly paid attention! So we are hoping this means no problems but of course I will continue socializing him with as many friendly dogs as we can! Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

kelseypr95 said:


> Just wanted to tell you all that my trainer and I think Truman will be just fine! Tonight while we were working on recall he decided he would rather go greet all the other dogs (some unfamiliar) instead and approached them all with confidence. And later in the class an also intact male lab decided he wanted to bark at Truman a little aggressively and Truman did not react at all. Didn't flinch, didn't blink, hardly paid attention! So we are hoping this means no problems but of course I will continue socializing him with as many friendly dogs as we can! Thanks for the advice everyone!


I would still be very careful. Cedar was like that too, confident after our incident, and I thought everything was fine. Then we met a few unfriendly dogs on a walk, both on leash, just some dog growling and barking at him from afar. Nothing happened, we walked away calmly. Then as a few more weeks went by, he was just a little bit and a little bit more scared. So now he barks at everyone or whines a lot, and displays nervous behavior. So I feel like if I had known, I would put in all my effort to have super good experiences immediately after, not just neutral and ok ones.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

I work with him daily and will for sure be working hard on having positive social experiences. We are working on our tdi cert and need him to stay his confident, outgoing self.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd try to stay positive. He's had a very bad experience but Goldens are very resilient. I had Zoe in a dog park when she was attacked without apparent provocation by another female Golden (the dog's owner had been telling me how well bred her dog was). It's the first and only time I've ever heard a dog scream. Horrible, just horrible. But I tried to carry on normally with Zoe and she didn't seem to show any lasting effects from it. I think she was about 3 yrs. old at the time.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I would also stay optimistic. I have both one intact and one fixed golden males. The intact one was frequently targeted in a dog park around the age of 8-12 months, never the fixed one. The severity of the attacks were nothing to what you describe though, as all attacks involved only a single vicious dog. Now my boy is 4 years old, still intact, confident and doesn't have any issues in the park. Around the age of 3 out of nowhere my boy attacked a golden doodle, he went right to his neck and this poor dog was very submissive, rolled on his belly during the attack, not sure why my dog went after him. It took about 6 more encounters,all under control, with this poor dog to resolve whatever the issue was, and now they are the best buddies,run together, jump on each other, swim together, go and figure...


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

kelseypr95 said:


> Just wanted to tell you all that my trainer and I think Truman will be just fine! Tonight while we were working on recall he decided he would rather go greet all the other dogs (some unfamiliar) instead and approached them all with confidence. And later in the class an also intact male lab decided he wanted to bark at Truman a little aggressively and Truman did not react at all. Didn't flinch, didn't blink, hardly paid attention! So we are hoping this means no problems but of course I will continue socializing him with as many friendly dogs as we can! Thanks for the advice everyone!


Please don't take this wrong but you need to be way more careful following Truman's experience. You said yourself you regret not heeding warnings about the dog park. Don't make the same mistake over and over. 

I know exactly the horrible feeling of seeing your dog attacked. My dog has also been attacked repeatedly, with him shrieking a long, high-pitched scream and trying desperately to escape while the aggressor repeatedly pinned him over and over. It was worst feeling, I just stood there crying and screaming too.

You should not let Truman run up to unfamiliar dogs, training class or not. He should not interact with unfamiliar dogs, period. I was also confident that my dog would bounce back from his attack immediately. Like Truman, my dog loves interacting with his dog friends. But we should let our Goldens get bullied just because they're "resilient?" I would sometimes think, "Oh, that dog looks mellow, just this once." Only to be met by aggressive growling. After the fifth attack and the umpteenth time getting snapped at, I do not let him greet strangers, period. I will do anything, be extremely rude to people, whatever it takes, to keep strange dogs from making contact. I've shouted at owners, "No! Stay away!" One time I threw a bag of treats at a dog that was running at us.

Get this: one of the dogs that attacked mine was a best friend of my dog. They played together hundreds of times, they had known each other for a year. My dog has been to this dog's house for play dates. This dog went away on vacation for four months. When he returned, we went over to their yard to welcome them back from vacation. This dog smelled my dog through the fence, really friendly and happy to see us. Then the owner opened the gate and before we could even move, he instantly charged out and attacked my dog, growling and snarling and knocked him to the ground. The owner had to drag him off and put him in the house where he stood in the window barking and growling. It was a shock to everyone but it just shows, dogs are unpredictable. And as they get older they change.

Another thing: a dog in the neighborhood that has attacked mine off leash twice, and is also highly reactive and goes ballistic just seeing my dog, this same dog is also extremely friendly and socializes with almost every other dog in the neighborhood. I don't listen to other people's judgment of who's "friendly." 

Yes it seems like Truman is fine now but you need to treat every dog like it's a danger. Even his dog friends. Just remember that horrible feeling and his screaming, and know that you can prevent it from ever happening again. Sorry to sound melodramatic but that's my opinion.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

littlesnow said:


> Please don't take this wrong but you need to be way more careful following Truman's experience. You said yourself you regret not heeding warnings about the dog park. Don't make the same mistake over and over.
> 
> I know exactly the horrible feeling of seeing your dog attacked. My dog has also been attacked repeatedly, with him shrieking a long, high-pitched scream and trying desperately to escape while the aggressor repeatedly pinned him over and over. It was worst feeling, I just stood there crying and screaming too.
> 
> ...


Thank you littlesnow. You can absolutely believe me when I say I will never put Truman in danger again. I have already stopped letting him greet other dogs on walks and in public and will obviously not ever return to the dog park. I am super traumatized and never want him to go through anything like that ever again. We are planning on a second golden this fall and look forward to having a dog for him to play with at home instead of needing to make playdates all the time. Right now the only two dogs he is playing with are my in laws dogs and we are leaving it at that and of course keep a close eye on them at all times. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Beau-Bear (Jun 2, 2021)

kelseypr95 said:


> To give a little back story Truman is 9 months old and is not fixed and won't be until he's 2 if at all. He is a typical golden that loves every person and dog he meets. He is confident but submissive and seems to have no idea how to defend himself. If threatened he either rolls over or tries to run away, never tries to fight back.
> 
> We have been going to the dog park for maybe 4 months now and it started out always being a good experience ending with a happy and very tired dog. Over the past month or so things have progressively changed. Truman started getting bullied and ganged up on by other dogs for no reason that we can see. He can just be running alone and have a dog decide that he wants to bully Truman. Sometimes all we have to do is walk in to the park and he is attacked. Before this incident there was never any real injury or super serious fights and if there were mean dogs in the park we would just leave.
> 
> ...


Tears! I cried reading this. Yes dog parks are risky. Take care of your baby. P.S. 5 years ago you posted.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Sorry your pup had to go through this. Dog bites are notorious for becoming infected, as already mentioned. Regardless, I would have a vet look him over, also some internal damage could have been done without tearing the skin. 

I have never taken my dogs to dog parks because many of the trainers I have worked with over the years taught me early on to work at getting my pup to join my pack, not a dog pack. Socializing to dogs a bit when they are pups is good, but beyond that it can be confusing to a dog if he is exposed to dogs, which he may associate as a pack he should join. Our dogs need to learn that we and our families are the pack they are in, accordingly, they will interact less with other dogs they come in contact with and focus on being part of their pack instead. That is the focus we want especially for training and developing our bonds....


----------

